

Why Your Code's UX Matters - helloburin
http://blog.helloburin.com/post/48854595584/why-your-codes-ux-matters

======
ethicalsean
I always stress about readability, but I've never thought about the end-to-end
"experience" of using a class or API I've written before. I think framing it
in this way is helpful.

Here's a related article that floats the idea of "code usability":
<http://www.crossbrowser.net/97/code-usability/>

------
danso
The most profound adage I've learned about programming recently is: "You will
spend far more time reading your own code than writing it"...and this always
kicks in everytime I decide whether I should properly indent, name variables
according to their scope, and add properly formatted comments when needed.

With code-completion and relatively fast typing skills, you never regret or
remember the extra few seconds it takes to properly type something out...but
you'll always feel a slight blood pressure rise everytime you return to poorly
written code.

